# Rear Window Defogger Wire Window Attachment



## MCrawdad (Nov 24, 2007)

The wire connection from my 1999 Grand AM Rear Window Defogger came loose from the rear window. Is there a simple and inexpensive mehtod of reattaching it? Some type of conductive adhesive? :4-dontkno


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Not sure how it broke off but a simple way would be to solder it back on if there is enough metal left on the window. If you are not fimalur with now how to do this I would ask a friend or someone that may know how to do it.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning MCrawdad, when these kinds of things happen it can be a real nuisance to repair.
As you are aware that material that these elements are made from is non mettalic and simply a resistive material that needs care to repair.

Most auto supermarkets carry a kit of some description where a replacement spade connector can be glued to the properly cleaned glass and a new trail of similar material can be made to attach to the existing element ends by squeezing from a tube etc.

This is a "finicky" kind of job but does restore relatively normal heating operation after it has been successfully completed and the material has properly dried.

You will have some fun with this!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## BBF2530 (Apr 23, 2006)

MCrawdad said:


> The wire connection from my 1999 Grand AM Rear Window Defogger came loose from the rear window. Is there a simple and inexpensive mehtod of reattaching it? Some type of conductive adhesive? :4-dontkno


 Hi MCrawdad.:wave: Yes, any major Auto Parts retailer will carry a rear defroster repair kit. It is usually a two part adhesive repair (similar to a specialized epoxy), which you mix together then use to reattach the connector. It can also be used to repair breaks in the defroster grid.

I have used it in the past, and it is a simple procedure.

Good luck!:4-cheers:

PS - "qldit" typed a bit faster than I did!:wiggle2:


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Chaps, yes BBF2530, you would laugh at some of the repairs I did with this stuff on element areas. 

You don't really notice until the window is fogged and the system switched on, then as the thing begins to defog there are oddities in the defog pattern! 

But it becomes a circumstance of once the fragility of those elements is appreciated it creates a new respect for cleaning the window! 

TFN as in 'touch nothing"!

Cheers, qldit.


----------

